# Autotrail 650SE



## Gumzitzoo (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi all,
This model is fitted with a powered step which is controlled by a rocker switch inside the cabin ...does anyone know if this should auto retract when the engine is started??


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Most of them do.. BUT. On Autotrail you can select what the step does on the control panel.. so read handbook and check setting..

Sometimes the external switch on the step under the van gets clogged up with road dirt etc and on my old van it always needed a clean every year... Eliminate the above first before doing any further fault finding..

If you dont have the handbook you can download the control panel information from the Sergent electrical website...

http://sargentshop.co.uk/epages/esh...964/Categories/TechData/"Product Information"


----------



## Gumzitzoo (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks Tonka much appreciated


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

I think you may need input from someone who has this particular model of a similar age. How old is yours?

Looking on the web the ones I saw for sale were around 2003. Then looking at the Autotrail site the earliest manual I could find was for 2004. It doesn't say much but there's no mention of the step retracting automatically. It just states:

" Folding step: Check the step
pivots for satisfactory operation or
signs of wear. Check that the
retaining mechanisms holds the step
securely when closed. If a warning
light is fitted, check that the switch
is working."

Clearly on later models the step retracts automatically and there's an alarm for when the step hasn't retracted.

Bill


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If its a later model on the X250 base jumper No 1 in the box behind the drivers seat controls what the step does and doesnt do. I am pretty certain that the step should retract when the engine is started on all of them. The reason being that if you drive off after being parked the un-retracted step could take a pedestrian off at the shins as you pass them !!!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Bill... yes knowing the year would help.
My advise on the control panel would only apply on later models..
The OP did say they had an electric rocker switch, so i think we can assume its not a manual version..

My 2005 apache 700 was electric and did retract at start up.. It only failed to do so when the external micro switch was clogged up or making a poor connection..


----------



## Gumzitzoo (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi there, lots of feedback which is great
Mine is a 2003 registered Ducato based Apache 650
I have just checked that the step fitted is an omnistep
Reading further on this would a self retracting system have been fitted as standard?
I have read that a 308200 relay can be introduced...


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Gumzitzoo said:


> Hi there, lots of feedback which is great
> Mine is a 2003 registered Ducato based Apache 650
> I have just checked that the step fitted is an omnistep
> Reading further on this would a self retracting system have been fitted as standard?
> I have read that a 308200 relay can be introduced...


Ignore bit about control panel then, that only applies to later models..

I would get under it and give a good clean and lubricate as first choice...


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

My 02 Tracker doesn't retract on startup :wink:


----------

